# How much ammonia is needed



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Want to cycle 2nd tank. Its a 30 gallon long with new drift wood, substrate, plastic plants, and filter. How high should the ammonia level be before adding bio-spira to the tank. Currently there are 1 dozen feeders in tank. Ammonia level is now .25 ppm.....Thank you


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

you should add the bio spira now I think your ammonia levels are high enough.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

akio525 said:


> you should add the bio spira now I think your ammonia levels are high enough.


 Thanks, for a second I thought no one was gonna answer this question...


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

If you use Bio-spira your tank will be cycle real fast about 48 hours.

Good Luck


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

just add Bio-spira and you should be fine...


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

i had marginal readings of ammonia, and added 3 ounces of bio-spira... took a little over 2 days for my 75g tank to have the desired water levels.


----------

